# Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…



## Administrator (27. Juni 2006)

*Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Jared (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die Hardwareschraube immer schneller angezogen wird. Klar, wenn ich immer das top aktuellste haben muss, dann schon. Ansonsten denke ich, dass die Hardware momentan länger hält als je zu vor!

Mein PC ist  zwischen 3 und 5 Jahren alt. Das MoBo (MSI K7T266 Pro2 RU) ist mit seinen inzwischen 4,5 Jahren der limitierende Faktor für weitere Upgrades. Die CPU (Athlon XP2400+, 2000 MHz) hat 3,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und rennt immer noch ausreichend schnell. In den letzen Jahren wurde lediglich der RAM auf 1 GB verdoppelt, (70 EUR) die Platte duch eine größere/schnellere ersetzt (50 EUR), der CD-Brennen von einem DVD-Brenner abgelöst (50 EUR).

Lediglich die Grafikkarten musste zwei mal erneuert werden, was etwas teurer wurde. Angefangen hat der Rechner mit eine GF3, dann hab ich billig eine GF4 bekommen und nun mit einer GF6800@GT (170 EUR) das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht (wegen AGP). Somit war die Grafikkarte das einizige Upgrade in den letzten 4 Jahren, das richtig ins Geld ging. Wenn ich bei allen anderen Upgrades den Verkaufswert der ausgetauschten Teile rein rechne bleiben nur noch Peanuts übrig.

Ich bin bei den PCs seit der 386er Ära dabei und hatte noch nie einen Rechner der so lange gehalten hat wie der aktuelle und mit dessen Geschwindigkeit ich noch heute, nach 4 Jahren immer noch zu frieden bin! Zum Arbeiten ist er noch immer absolut schnell genung und es gibt keinen Grund zum Upgrade und selbst bei den Spielen kann ich selbst die aktuellsten mit Abstrichen noch gut spielen.

Ich bin der Meinung bie Hardwareschraube hat sich noch nie so langsam gedreht wie in den letzten 5 Jahren!


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



> Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…



ist ein hirngespinst des autors, weil schlicht nicht existent.


----------



## GhostReloaded (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				Jared am 27.06.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung bie Hardwareschraube hat sich noch nie so langsam gedreht wie in den letzten 5 Jahren!



Öhm, nimss nicht persönlich, aber in welchen Teil der Welt lebst du???
SLI, Crossfire, PCI-e, PhysX, 64Bit Technologie, DualCore bei CPUs, Quadcore bei GPUs, TFT-Monitore um nur ein paar zu nennen! 
In welchen 5 jahren war soviel an neuen Technologien auf dem Markt als die letzten 5? Früher ging alles in Etappen von 100Mhz auf 500Mhz CPU-Takt, dann Voodoo mit seinen 3Dfx Beschleunigern, aber so einen Haufen wie jetzt gabs noch nie!

mfG


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				Jared am 27.06.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die Hardwareschraube immer schneller angezogen wird. Klar, wenn ich immer das top aktuellste haben muss, dann schon. Ansonsten denke ich, dass die Hardware momentan länger hält als je zu vor!
> [...]
> Ich bin der Meinung bie Hardwareschraube hat sich noch nie so langsam gedreht wie in den letzten 5 Jahren!


*zustimm*
Sehe eigentlich auch nicht die immer schneller drehende Schraube. So langsam wie in der letzten Zeit ging es schon lange nicht mehr. Es kommen eher viel mehr extreme Hardwarekonstellationen auf den Markt. Man schaue sich nur einige der "Luxus-PCs" an. 2 bis 4 Grakas ist ja zumindest in News oder Benchmarks angesagt, aber von der großen Masse der „normalen“ Zocker würde beispielsweise zwischen 600 und 1000€ nur für Grakas ausgeben. Das ist doch Wahnsinn.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				GhostReloaded am 27.06.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, nimss nicht persönlich, aber in welchen Teil der Welt lebst du???
> SLI, Crossfire, PCI-e, PhysX, 64Bit Technologie, DualCore bei CPUs, Quadcore bei GPUs, TFT-Monitore um nur ein paar zu nennen!
> In welchen 5 jahren war soviel an neuen Technologien auf dem Markt als die letzten 5? Früher ging alles in Etappen von 100Mhz auf 500Mhz CPU-Takt, dann Voodoo mit seinen 3Dfx Beschleunigern, aber so einen Haufen wie jetzt gabs noch nie!


Vielleicht sieht er alles etwas realistischer. ^^
Sicherlich gibt es eine ganze Reihe neuer Hardware, aber die Frage ist ja auch der Nutzen. 64Bit ist schön und gut, aber ein wirklicher Mehrnutzen ist für die Masse noch längst nicht gegeben. Gerade wenn man sich nun schaut, welche Spiele wirklich davon merklich(!) profitieren, dann muss man schon mit der Lupe schauen. Auch SLI und CO ist eine feine Sache. Aber wenn ich mir Preis-/Leistung anschaue, dann stimmt da IMO was nicht. PhysX ist auch mehr im Moment noch ein Werbewort und PCI-E bringt auch keine / kaum merkliche Mehrleistung, sondern lediglich in der Theorie und ist eine sinnvolle Anschaffung, würde man sich jetzt einen neuen Rechner kaufen. Und selbst wenn man eine etwas ältere CPU im Rechner hat, für wirklich viele Games reicht die noch. Vielleicht nicht für 1600 mit 16fach FSAA, aber für die große Masse an Spielen auf jeden Fall. Bei einigen ist man dagegen sogar mit aktueller Spitzenhardware aufgeschmissen. Wo ich dann eher den Fehler bei den Entwicklern suchen würd.


----------



## IXS (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

Die Spirale zieht doch gar nicht "immer schneller" an. 
Die Hersteller wissen doch schon gar nicht mehr, wie sie den Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen können, weil die Hardware die meisten Belange sowieso schon mehr als genug abdeckt.
So zwischen 1994 und 2000 konnte man regelrecht jedes Jahr einen komplett neuen PC kaufen, damit was vernünftig lief.
Sogar das OS (XP) hat schon mehr als 4 Jahre gehalten. 
AGP hat gute 10 Jahre als Standard gedient und ist erst seit Kurzem durch PCIe abgelöst worden.
Solange sich einzelne Standard erhalten hatten, waren sogar "quer" Aufrüstungen möglich, was früher auch nicht ging.
Aufgrund dessen ist heutzutage eigentlich erst ein Rechner nach 3 Jahren wirklich veraltet, wo er es früher schon nach einem Jahr war.

Einziges echtes Problem ist, dass die aktuelle Hardware effektiv doppelt so teuer geworden ist. Wo man früher noch 200DM für eine Grafikkarte bezahlt hat, bezahle man heute 300€.
Vergleichbare Mainboards, die früher 80-100DM gekostet haben, kosten heute 150€ 
Lediglich der Arbeitssspeicher hat extreme auf und ab Sprünge gemacht, womit kein echter Vergleich möglich ist.  Aber prinzipiell ist der Speicher günstiger, als z.B.1996/97.

usw.


----------



## crackajack (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				GhostReloaded am 27.06.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jared am 27.06.2006 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kauft kein Mensch der noch bei Verstand ist  


> PCI-e


bei einem neuen prozzi, der nicht 10% mehr Leistung wie der alte hat, hat man immer schon ein neues Mainboard gebraucht, also ist PCIe doch gratis


> PhysX


würde mich wundern wenn man das heuer "brauchen" würde


> 64Bit Technologie


Wann kommt Vista? nächstes Jahr? dann kann man sich das ja mal ernsthaft überlegen


> DualCore bei CPUs


braucht man bis dato auch nicht wirklich


> Quadcore bei GPUs


???


> TFT-Monitore


ein CRT ist für Spiele immer noch besser

sicher gibt es mehr verschiedene Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, weil es eben nicht mehr nur intel und nicht mehr nur 3dfx gibt und außerdem so schwachsinnigkeiten wie SLI und Physik über grakas angedacht werden, aber wenn man sich in Ruhe die Hardware ansieht, gibt es kaum etwas das man wirklich ganz dringend alle paar Monate "braucht"


----------



## Goddess (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

Diese Umfrage ist mir nicht genau genug formuliert. Die "Hardware-Spirale", _Moores Law_, hat sich schon immer schnell "gedreht". In letzter Zeit ist das Wachstum vielleicht durch die technischen Möglichkeiten um das 4-fache  schneller geworden, als noch vor 3 oder 5 Jahren, wo pro Jahr höchstens eine Leistungs-Verdoppelung statt gefunden hat. Für mich aber ändert sich an der aktuellen Situation nicht viel, da es zwar super Hardware gäbe, diese aber noch viel zu teuer ist, als das ich ernsthaft einen Kauf überlegen würde. Daher ist es in Wirklichkeit doch so, das sich die technische Spirale immer schneller und schneller dreht, dass das aber für uns alle nicht wirklich "sichtbar" wird. Das meiste befindet sich eben noch in der Entwicklung, und das wenige was auf den Markt kommt, lässt nicht den Eindruck einer sich schneller drehenden "Hardware-Spirale" zu.


----------



## IXS (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				GhostReloaded am 27.06.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jared am 27.06.2006 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PhysX hat nichteinmal den Ruf eines rudimentären Standards und wird sich auch nie durchsetzen.
Außerdem sind Dinge wie "QUAD"-Core kein Fortschritt.... vor allem nicht bei dem Stromverbrauch.
Und, TFT Monitore haben auch nicht viel mit Fortschritt zu tun, sondern mit Veränderung am freien Markt.  Fortschritt heißt nämlich, dass etwas besser wird. Und das kann man bei TFT nun wirklich nicht behaupten. 
Es ist Platz sparender, TFT hat keine Geometrieprobleme... aber dafür stimmt der Kontrast längst nicht, die Farbwiedergabe ist meist falsch und der Blickwinkel ist immer noch nicht frei von Schlieren....


----------



## Jared (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				GhostReloaded am 27.06.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jared am 27.06.2006 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die von dir aufgezählten Verbesserungen sind kein Verbesserungen der letzten 5 Jahre, sonder bestenfalls des letzten Jahrs. Einige davon gibt es schon seit zig Jahren, andere sind selbst heute noch Bedeutungslos. Die von  mir angesprochenen 5 Jahre ohne Quantensprung gehen jetzt so langsam zu Ende. Erst jetzt bekommen haben Neuerungen ehcte Bedeutung

*SLI* war schon zu VooDoo-Zeiten da (sogar unter dem gleichen Namen!) und war auch damals schon nur was für Leute, die einfach nicht mehr wissen wohin mit dem Geld.
*Crossfire* = SLI
*PCI-e* bringt selbst heute noch keinen spürbaren Vorteil gegenüber AGP8x (ist aber ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung) _(kein Upgradgrund, da kein Vorteil, Upgrade eher bei Neukauf oder weil es keine AGP-Karten mehr gibt = Zwang)_
*64 Bit* liegt praktisch brach und hat defakto (im Pirvatbereich) noch immer keine Bedeutung/Vorteil _(kein Upgradgrund, da ohne Unterstützung)_
*DualCore * Mulitporozessorsystem sind auch nicht neu, dennoch ist das eine der relevantere Technologien. Setzt sich aber erst seit etwa Jahresanfang langsam durch! _(noch kein Upgradgrund (für Spiele) da kaum Unterstützung)_
*PhysX* ich hätte fast einen Lachanfall bekommen. Meiner Meinung nach der Flop dieser Dekade, wird wieder in der Schublade verschwinden und bringt momentan 0,00 Mehrwert _(gar kein Upgradgrund)_
*SATA* nicht schelcht, aber 0% mehr Performace _(kein Upgradgrund)_

Früher haben 100 MHz Taktsteigerung eine Beschleunigung zwischen 20% und 100% bedeutet. Heute sind das noch zwischen 2% und 5%. Der Takt stagniert bei AMD seit ca 3 Jahren. Meine bald 4 Jahre alte CPU läuft auch noch mit 2000 MHz. auch Intel legte bisher kaum noch nach. (Ich weiß insbesonder die AMDs sind dennoch schneller geworden, wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht!)

Meiner Meinung nach hat sich außer bei den Grafikkarten seit ca. 4 Jahren kaum etwas getan. Die ganze "Neuerungen" des letzten Jahres werden sich erst 2007 komplett durchsetzten. Und dann werde ich auch mal über einen neuen Rechner nachdenken.


----------



## Jared (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				IXS am 27.06.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Einziges echtes Problem ist, dass die aktuelle Hardware effektiv doppelt so teuer geworden ist. Wo man früher noch 200DM für eine Grafikkarte bezahlt hat, bezahle man heute 300€.
> Vergleichbare Mainboards, die früher 80-100DM gekostet haben, kosten heute 150€
> Lediglich der Arbeitssspeicher hat extreme auf und ab Sprünge gemacht, womit kein echter Vergleich möglich ist.  Aber prinzipiell ist der Speicher günstiger, als z.B.1996/97.
> usw.



Kann man so nicht sagen. Tatsächlich wird Hardware selbst heute noch immer billiger. Wenn du das Glück hast eine noch eine Computerzeitschrift von 1990 bis 1994 zu finden, schau mal in die Werbenazeigen. Computer für 3.000 bis 20.000  DM. Bei den erstern, "billige" war dann kein Monitor, keine Festplatte, manchmal auch kein Diskettenlauftwerk dabei. Quasi ein "Barebone"!

Meine Grafikkarte Diamond Viper V550 mit Riva TNT hat anno 1997 (oder so) 300 DM gekostet, und war damit "günstig". Auch damals ging es bis 700 DM rauf. Ok, für 1000 oder gar 2000 DM gab es (im Privatkundenmarkt) keine.

Neue CPUs bekommt man heute ab knapp 50 EUR. Festplatten sind billig wie nie zuvor! DVD-ROM-Laufwerke gibts für knapp 12 EUR und DVD-Brenner für ca. 40. Meine erste Soundkarte (SB16) hatte 180 DM gekostet.  Das 4xSpeed-CD-_ROM_-Laufwerk 300 DM! Man bekommt heute Komplettrechner mit Monitor schon für unter 400 EUR!

Auch die Mainboards waren nicht wirklich billig. Die richtig gut ausgestatteten haben auch locker über 300 DM gekostet (mein noch heute laufendes MSI K7T266 Pro2 RU zum Beispiel für 359 DM). Billige MoBos gabs früher wie heute (ca. 35 EUR). Wenn es nicht immer das Beste vom Besten sein muss, dann ist Hardware so billig wie nie zuvor. Das gilt für jedes Jahr aufs neue. Premium hingegen war schon immer teuer.


----------



## IXS (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				Jared am 27.06.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Grafikkarte Diamond Viper V550 mit Riva TNT hat anno 1997 (oder so) 300 DM gekostet, und war damit "günstig". Auch damals ging es bis 700 DM rauf. Ok, für 1000 oder gar 2000 DM gab es (im Privatkundenmarkt) keine.



Die Viper war eine Zeit lang die Top Karte für den Heim-User. und kostete max. 600DM. So viel kostet heute eine Karte aus dem Mittelmaß.



> Neue CPUs bekommt man heute ab knapp 50 EUR. Festplatten sind billig wie nie zuvor! DVD-ROM-Laufwerke gibts für knapp 12 EUR und DVD-Brenner für ca. 40. Meine erste Soundkarte (SB16) hatte 180 DM gekostet.  Das 4xSpeed-CD-_ROM_-Laufwerk 300 DM! Man bekommt heute Komplettrechner mit Monitor schon für unter 400 EUR!



Das ist es ja, was der Industrie gar nicht schmeckt. Man kann im Prinzip mit einem P3 heute noch alle Spiele "brauchbar" spielen... einfach eine aktuelle Grafikkarte und das Ganze sicht auch noch hervorragend aus.
Dass man z.B: so günstige Prozessoren kaufen kann, liegt einfach daran, dass die eigentlich deutlich reduzierte Geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich auffällt.
Bei (schätzungsweise 80 der PC Nutzer schläft bereits durchgehend 90% des Rechners.... Eigentlich haben z.B. schon die 8MHz des ATARI ST gereicht um Briefe mit vektorisierten Schriften zu erstellen. Es wurden sogar ganze Zeitungen damit erstellt..... Und das nicht viel langsamer als mit heutigen PCs(abgesehen davon, dass heute Echtfarbbilder eingebunden weden können. Das ging aber wiederum schon in Pre- P4 Zeiten sehr gut (oder mit einem AMIGA4000)...

Eigentlich sind es wirklich nur noch die Spiele und evtl. die Videobearbeitung, die von schnelleren PCs profitieren.


----------



## rtfm (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

Mir ist die Hardwarespirale weitestgehend egal, wenn die kommenden Spiele nichtmehr auf meinem System laufen wende ich mich eben den ganzen Budgettiteln zu, welche ich noch nicht gespielt habe  

Ich rüste Grafikkarte, CPU und Board nur alle 3-4 Jahre auf und behalte (abgeshen von Laufwerken und RAM) das System dann wieder 3-4 Jahre.

Ich habe mein derzeitiges Sytsem (XP 2500+, 1024 Mb RAM, Radean 9800 Pro, 200+100 GB HD) jetzt schon rund 2 Jahre und sofern nichts kaputt geht, werde ich es auch noch bis mindestens mitte 2007 so behalten. Wenn kommende Spiele wie Gothic 3, Stranglehold, Bioshock, Alan Wake, nichtmehr annehmbar darauf laufen ist mir das egal, die gibt es dann auch noch irgendwann als Budgetspiele.

Auch wenn ich fürchte das ich in einem Gamer-Forum mit einer solchen Einstellung eher alleine dastehe, so ist es doch absoluter Schwachsinn immer die neueste Hardware, Software und die neuesten Spiele haben zu müssen.


----------



## Jared (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				IXS am 27.06.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist es ja, was der Industrie gar nicht schmeckt. Man kann im Prinzip mit einem P3 heute noch alle Spiele "brauchbar" spielen... einfach eine aktuelle Grafikkarte und das Ganze sicht auch noch hervorragend aus.
> Dass man z.B: so günstige Prozessoren kaufen kann, liegt einfach daran, dass die eigentlich deutlich reduzierte Geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich auffällt.
> Bei (schätzungsweise 80 der PC Nutzer schläft bereits durchgehend 90% des Rechners.... Eigentlich haben z.B. schon die 8MHz des ATARI ST gereicht um Briefe mit vektorisierten Schriften zu erstellen. Es wurden sogar ganze Zeitungen damit erstellt..... Und das nicht viel langsamer als mit heutigen PCs(abgesehen davon, dass heute Echtfarbbilder eingebunden weden können. Das ging aber wiederum schon in Pre- P4 Zeiten sehr gut (oder mit einem AMIGA4000)...
> 
> Eigentlich sind es wirklich nur noch die Spiele und evtl. die Videobearbeitung, die von schnelleren PCs profitieren.



"Gehen" tut das alles,klar. Aber man gewöhnt sich schnell an die hohe Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit und wer regelmäßig mit dem PC arbeiten muss, will nich nicht mehr mit weniger als 1 GHz  herumquälen. Selbst einfache Bildbearbeitung (z.B. DigiFotos) wird da schnell zur Tortur. Allerdings, und das ist das ist das Problem der Hardwareindustrie, eine ca. 4 Jahre alte CPU mit 1,8 bis 2,5 GHz (bzw Rating) reicht aus, um die meisten Operationen in der Bildbearbeitung "sofort" auszuführen. Auch das Arbeiten mit vielen Programmen gleichzeitig, wird auf einem PIII zur qual. Aber auch hier kann man mit einem 3 oder 4 Jahre alten PC noch absolut flüssig Arbeiten (genug RAM vorausgesetzt).

Einzig in der Videobearbeitung liegen wir immer noch in Regionen, wo jedes MHz zählt, da kann man immer noch nicht genung Leistung haben. Wenn dann aber die ersten 3,5 GHz Quadcores kommen, sollte das auch einigermaßen erledigt sein. Bis dahin darf man aber dank DRM soweiso keine Videos mehr am PC schneide (auch eigene nicht) und damit wird das dann auch hinfällig. Dann fällt mir langsam keine Anwendung mehr ein, warum man überhaupt noch einen neuen PC kaufen müsste, von Spielen mal abgesehen.


----------



## Soki (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

...ist mir egal...

denn seit gut 4 Jahren habe ich mir keine neue Hardware mehr gekauft. Deswegen krebse ich jetzt zwar mit einem 2000+ mit 512MB RAM durch die Gegend, aber ich spare gleichzeitig bares Geld, weil ich die neusten 3D-Blender sowieso nicht spielen kann.
Ich erfreue mich dagegen seit langer Zeit an gute alte Spiele, gibt noch genügend Spiele aus der Vergangenheit, die ich noch nicht gespielt habe. Vielleicht hole ich mir demnächst die "Anno 1503 Königs Edition" für Lau, Spielspaß garantiert.


----------



## Dragonlord (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

Viel wichtiger als die Diskussion, ob und in wie weit sich die Hardware weiterentwickelt hat ist doch was ganz anderes. Gute Hardware und gute Qualität der Spiele hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts, miteinander zu tun. Im Zweifelsfall zieh ich doch ein Geniales Text-Adventure einem grafisch bombastischen "Tech-Demo" vor.


----------



## IXS (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				Jared am 27.06.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> "Gehen" tut das alles,klar. Aber man gewöhnt sich schnell an die hohe Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit und wer regelmäßig mit dem PC arbeiten muss, will nich nicht mehr mit weniger als 1 GHz  herumquälen. Selbst einfache Bildbearbeitung (z.B. DigiFotos) wird da schnell zur Tortur.



Hier unterschätzt du die Wirkung von Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatte. Mit einem GB Speicher und einer Raptor als Festplatte kommst du im ersten moment nicht drauf, dass da nur ein 1GHz Prozessor werkelt.

Meiner Nichte habe ich meinen alten P3(933) 1GB RD-RAM vermacht. Zusammen mit einer 9600pro kann sie z.B. problemlos NfS: MW bei 800x600 auf mittleren Details spielen.
Dass auch sonst alles tadellos funktioniert (surfen, schreiben etc.) muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen.



> Allerdings, und das ist das ist das Problem der Hardwareindustrie, eine ca. 4 Jahre alte CPU mit 1,8 bis 2,5 GHz (bzw Rating) reicht aus, um die meisten Operationen in der Bildbearbeitung "sofort" auszuführen. Auch das Arbeiten mit vielen Programmen gleichzeitig, wird auf einem PIII zur qual. Aber auch hier kann man mit einem 3 oder 4 Jahre alten PC noch absolut flüssig Arbeiten (genug RAM vorausgesetzt).



Letztens hatte ich eine Aufnahme konvertiert und vergessen, dass die Konvertierung noch lief. Ich spielte dann Oblivion ... (anmk: 1280x1024 2xAA alle Details hoch nur Körperschatten und HDR aus) Mit den Einstellungen ruckelt es immer etwas. Aber obwohl der Konverter lief, war das Spiel nicht langsamer als sonst und der Film war nachher auch fertig.

Heutige Prozessoren sind deutlich schneller und wenn der Conroe da ist, gibt's nochmal einen Quantensprung.

Der einzige Grund für mich, auf den Conroe umzusteigen ist, dass dieser sehr sparsam ist .... Als Dual-Prozessor braucht er weniger als mein derzeitiger 3000er.



> Einzig in der Videobearbeitung liegen wir immer noch in Regionen, wo jedes MHz zählt, da kann man immer noch nicht genung Leistung haben. Wenn dann aber die ersten 3,5 GHz Quadcores kommen, sollte das auch einigermaßen erledigt sein. Bis dahin darf man aber dank DRM soweiso keine Videos mehr am PC schneide (*auch eigene nicht*)



Wie kommst du darauf?



> und damit wird das dann auch hinfällig. Dann fällt mir langsam keine Anwendung mehr ein, warum man überhaupt noch einen neuen PC kaufen müsste, von Spielen mal abgesehen.





Also, wenn der standard Spiele PC wirklich mal auf QUAD-GPU mit 800W Leistungsaufnahme besteht, gehöre ich wahrscheinlich zu den Leuten, die bei der Umweltschutzbehörde Bedenken anmelden. Spätestens nach dem Einfuhrverbot werden sich die Hardwarehersteller (besonders die Grafikkartenhersteller)  ihre Gedanken machen (müssen).


----------



## Jared (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				IXS am 27.06.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier unterschätzt du die Wirkung von Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatte. Mit einem GB Speicher und einer Raptor als Festplatte kommst du im ersten moment nicht drauf, dass da nur ein 1GHz Prozessor werkelt.
> 
> Meiner Nichte habe ich meinen alten P3(933) 1GB RD-RAM vermacht. Zusammen mit einer 9600pro kann sie z.B. problemlos NfS: MW bei 800x600 auf mittleren Details spielen.
> Dass auch sonst alles tadellos funktioniert (surfen, schreiben etc.) muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen.


Naja, Wochenends darf ich hin und wieder am PIII 800 mit 512 MB SD-Ram hantieren und der quält sich schon ganz schön. Selbst das Internet wird dank der immer komplexeren Sites und vor allem der Flashwerbung immer anspruchsvoller. map24.de macht auf der Maschine echt keinen Spaß. Dank der GF2 MX is hier auch mit spielen nich viel los. Die Maschine is aber auch schon 7 Jahre alt und hat sich ihren Ruhestand damit verdient.



> > Einzig in der Videobearbeitung liegen wir immer noch in Regionen, wo jedes MHz zählt, da kann man immer noch nicht genung Leistung haben. Wenn dann aber die ersten 3,5 GHz Quadcores kommen, sollte das auch einigermaßen erledigt sein. Bis dahin darf man aber dank DRM soweiso keine Videos mehr am PC schneide (*auch eigene nicht*)
> 
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf?



Das war eher als negativer "Scherz" gemeint, wenn das mit dem DRM so weiter geht. Hab den Smiley vergessen.



> Also, wenn der standard Spiele PC wirklich mal auf QUAD-GPU mit 800W Leistungsaufnahme besteht, gehöre ich wahrscheinlich zu den Leuten, die bei der Umweltschutzbehörde Bedenken anmelden. Spätestens nach dem Einfuhrverbot werden sich die Hardwarehersteller (besonders die Grafikkartenhersteller)  ihre Gedanken machen (müssen).



Das is ein Argument. Allerdings besinnen sich ja die CPU-Hersteller ja endlich wieder zurück und bauen Sparsammere CPUs. Ich hoffe die GPU-Schmieden bekommen das auch noch mit. Einzig die Netzteilhersteller stellen einen traurigen und stupiden rekord nach dem anderen auf (1 kW Netzteile! krank!!!). Aber selbst ein hochaktueller Spiele-PC kommt noch immer locker mit einem 300 W Netzteil aus, wenn man sein Geld nich mit SLI verpulvert und aktuelle ATI- und Intel-Chips meidet.


----------



## rtfm (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				Jared am 27.06.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Wochenends darf ich hin und wieder am PIII 800 mit 512 MB SD-Ram hantieren und der quält sich schon ganz schön. Selbst das Internet wird dank der immer komplexeren Sites und vor allem der Flashwerbung immer anspruchsvoller. map24.de macht auf der Maschine echt keinen Spaß. Dank der GF2 MX is hier auch mit spielen nich viel los. Die Maschine is aber auch schon 7 Jahre alt und hat sich ihren Ruhestand damit verdient.



Was vermutlich am Betriebssystem und Arbeitsspiecher und weniger an der CPU liegt.

Hatte bis ende 2003 einen 800 Mhz Duron mit 1024 MB Ram und Gf2 MX. Also ich habe unter Linux, vom Startvorgang abgeshen,keine gravierenden Performanceunterschiede bei den Standarttätigkeiten (programmieren, Musik hören/machen, DVDs schauen, Office, surfen, brennen).

Das der Rechner langsam in die Knie geht wenn man ein aktuelles Betriebssystem installiert und zig Programme gleichzeitig laufen lässte ist klar, ansonsten merkt man aber praktisch keinen Unterschied bei Standarttätigkeiten.

Du glaubst garnicht wieviele Menschen an ihrem Rechner fast nichts anderes machen als surfen, Musik hören/machen, Filme schauen, Office nutzen und vielleicht noch die Bilder ihrer Digitalkamera nachbearbeiten und etwas programmieren.

Denen würde ein 1 Ghz Rechner mit 1024 MB Ram eigentlich in alle Ewigkeit reichen, wenn sie nicht spielen wollen.


----------



## IXS (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				rtfm am 27.06.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst garnicht wieviele Menschen an ihrem Rechner fast nichts anderes machen als surfen, Musik hören/machen, Filme schauen, Office nutzen und vielleicht noch die Bilder ihrer Digitalkamera nachbearbeiten und etwas programmieren.
> 
> Denen würde ein 1 Ghz Rechner mit 1024 MB Ram eigentlich in alle Ewigkeit reichen, wenn sie nicht spielen wollen.



Eben.

Einzig das Versprechen der größeren Datensicherheit, bringt diese Leute dazu, auf neue Rechner mit neuer Software umzusteigen.
...Hack.... Ich nutze Windows (3.11-XP)  seit über zehn Jahren und hatte noch nie einen Virus oder Wurm im System.


----------



## GhostReloaded (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

Also mal an alle, die meinen Post so zerpflückt haben! Es geht hier ums Thema, ist mir auch klar, dass es nicht alles sinnvoll und nützlich IMO ist! Aber in dem Thread gign es um den technolog. Fortschritt, ihr seid da bisschen Offtopic gekommen! Gegenargument: Wer hat bei Erscheinen der ersten 3dfx-Karten die Teile wirklich gebraucht?? KEINER, also mal beim Thema bleiben!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				GhostReloaded am 28.06.2006 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier ums Thema, ist mir auch klar, dass es nicht alles sinnvoll und nützlich IMO ist! *Aber in dem Thread gign es um den technolog. Fortschritt, ihr seid da bisschen Offtopic gekommen! *Gegenargument: Wer hat bei Erscheinen der ersten 3dfx-Karten die Teile wirklich gebraucht?? KEINER, also mal beim Thema bleiben!


Da bist du leider ein wenig auf dem Holzweg. Es ging beim Poll / Thread primär nicht um nur den technologischen Fortschritt, sondern um (Spiele)hardware. Es wurde die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass man immer öfter und in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen den Rechner aufrüsten müsste. Und genau das stimmt - nach Ansicht vieler Leute - eben nicht. Es mag zwar überall Fortschritt sein (z.B. bei den Mäusen Kugel -> optischer Sensor -> Laser), doch vieles ist kein zwingender Aufrüstgrund. Genauso auch mit vielen technologischen Fortschritten, welche du genannt hast. S-ATA, PCI-E, DUAL-Core oder SLI sind zwar nette Sache, aber nicht wirklich ein Killerargument zum Aufrüsten.
Zur angesprochenen 3Dfx-Karte: Sicherlich waren anfangs keine / kaum Spiele da. Doch die Situation hat sich extrem schnell geändert. Recht schnell gab es für viele Spiele 3Dfx-Patches und ob man eine entsprechende Voodoo-Karte im Rechner hatte oder nicht, machte extrem viel in Sachen Leistung und Grafikqualität aus.


----------



## Jared (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				GhostReloaded am 28.06.2006 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal an alle, die meinen Post so zerpflückt haben! Es geht hier ums Thema, ist mir auch klar, dass es nicht alles sinnvoll und nützlich IMO ist! Aber in dem Thread gign es um den technolog. Fortschritt, ihr seid da bisschen Offtopic gekommen! Gegenargument: Wer hat bei Erscheinen der ersten 3dfx-Karten die Teile wirklich gebraucht?? KEINER, also mal beim Thema bleiben!



Es geht bei dem Thema darum, in wie fern man sich durch die aktuelle Hard- und Softwareentwicklung zum Upgrade seines PCs genötigt fühlt, weil man entweder mit der Performance unzufrieden ist, seine Arbeit mit dem alten PC nicht mehr zu friedenstellend erledigen kann oder die Spiele, die man gern spielen möchte nicht mehr spielen kann. Die Frage ist also völlig subjektiv.

Meine Erfahrungen dazu (und das hab ich in der vorherigen Postings so geschrieben):
In den 90 Jahren und 2000/2001 waren meine Meinung nach die Leute nach ca. 1 Jahr mit der Performance ihres PCs schon nicht mehr völlig zu frieden. Nach ca. 2 Jahren gab es zahlreichen Anwendungen/Spiele die auf dem aktuellen PC gar nicht mehr oder kaum liefen. Nach spätestens 3 Jahren war ein PC der jeweiligen Ära ziemlich unbrauchbar.

Seit wir die GHz schwelle deutlich überschritten haben (ca. 2002) ist diese Entwicklung nicht mehr ganz so gravierend. Die Leute sind auch nach 3 oder sogar 4 Jahren noch mit der Leistung ihres System, ggf. nach kleinen Upgrads zu frieden. 4 bis 5 Jahre alten PCs eignen sich noch prima zum multimedialen Arbeiten, auch wenn dabei gerade nicht nur Text geschrieben wird. Die einzige Ausnahme sind Grafikkarten. Diese veralten nach wie vor in ca. 1 bis 1,5 Jahren und müssen dann ausgetauscht werden. Im Gegensatz zu früher reicht es aber eben meistens aus nur diese eine Komponente zu tauschen um auch auf einem ehemals veralteten PC noch top aktuelle Spiele  ziemlich gut Spielen zu können.

Diese These wird überigens von der Jährlichen Hardwareumfrage der c't unterstützt. Dort wird seit ein paar Jahren festgestellt, dass die PCs immer älter werden und die Leute immer länger mit der Leistung zu frieden sind.

Übrigens ist genau das der Grund, warum PCIe so brachial schnell eingeführt wurde. So schnell hat sich damal nicht einmal der AGP-Port duchgesetzt, welcher wirklich einen deutlichen Vorteil von 10% bis 20% gegenüber einer gleichen PCI-Karte gebracht hatte. PCIe wurde ja richtig in den Markt geprügelt und Millionen AGP-user können Ihre Systeme nicht, oder zu völlig überzogenen Preisen auf aktuelle Grafikleistung upgraden. Damit sollte einfach erreicht werden, dass sich mehr Leute mal wieder einen komplett neuen PC kaufen, statt nur aufzurüsten. Schließlich liegt der Performancevorteil von PCIe gegenüber AGP8x immer noch im kaum messbaren Bereich (von SLI mal abgesehen).


----------



## IXS (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				GhostReloaded am 28.06.2006 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal an alle, die meinen Post so zerpflückt haben! Es geht hier ums Thema, ist mir auch klar, dass es nicht alles sinnvoll und nützlich IMO ist! Aber in dem Thread gign es um den technolog. Fortschritt, ihr seid da bisschen Offtopic gekommen! Gegenargument: Wer hat bei Erscheinen der ersten 3dfx-Karten die Teile wirklich gebraucht?? KEINER, also mal beim Thema bleiben!




Hm.... Bei den 3DFX Karten war doch ganz klar, dass sie sich etablieren. Für Relativ wenig Geld (ca. ein viertel eines neuen Rechners) hatte man auf einmal die 20fache 3D-Grafikleistung.
Um wieviel deutlicher geht's noch?


----------



## memphis76 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				Soki am 27.06.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist mir egal...


Dem kann ich mich auch anschießen, nur dass ich meine Hardware nicht wie Du vor 4 Jahren, sondern noch vor nem halben Jahr erneuert habe. Dafür soll sie jetzt auch so lange halten, wie es geht.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Hardware-Spirale sich nicht schneller dreht. Vor einigen Jahren (zu Beginn der Computerzeit) konnte man noch sehen und fühlen, was sich in 6 Monaten am Markt getan hat. Heutzutage ist es möglich, einen aktuellen PC einige Jahre lang zu halten und die sodann erscheinenen Spiele (nach derzeitigem Stand jedenfalls) noch zu spielen - wenn auch mit reduzierter Grafikqualität.

Es ist zwar so, dass IMO ständig neue Hardware rauskommt, liegt aber daran, dass nur neue Komponenten rauskommen. Der Nutzen-Effekt ist bei weitem nicht gegeben. Ich habe mir z. B. im Dezember eine neue CPU geholt (Opteron 146), und wann ich diese evtl. ersetzen werde, steht noch in den Sternen. Ich kann die nächsten Prozessoren ruhig links liegen lassen ohne große Bedenken hinsichtlich der Qualität meines PCs zu haben.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				Bonkic am 27.06.2006 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…
> 
> 
> 
> ist ein hirngespinst des autors, weil schlicht nicht existent.



Dito. Noch nie hat ein Rechner bei mir so lange gehalten seit er Einführung der Pentium IV. 
Selbst mein (jetzt) alter PC mit 2,5Ghz ist schnell genug um selbst noch Spiele wie Oblivion darzustellen.

Vor 10 Jahren musste man schon fast jedes Jahr zu einem neuen Rechner greifen um aktuell zu sein. 
Derweil dümpelt der PC doch seit langem an der 3-4 Ghz Grenze. MP Systeme kommen auch erst jetzt so langsam in fahrt.

Korrekt wäre also ;

Die immer langsamer werdende Hardware-Spirale...


----------



## MegaBauer (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

Ich hab jetzt meinen Rechner:


> Abit NF7-s Rev.2 (NF2), XP@3200+, x850xt, TWINX1024-3200C2, Audigy2


Da kommt jetzt noch ein zweites Gig Ram rein und die CPU wird bei Bedarf noch weiter overclocked (bis 2,5GHz/3800+ hab ich probeweise schon), aber das wars dann. Wenn es keine neuen Spiele mehr dafür gibt, gibts immer noch Budget-Spiele und Mods, die teilweise weit besser sind als neue Vollpreis-Spiele. Und DX10 darf meinetwegen auch kommen, dann gibts halt nur noch neue Spiel mit Fallback oder OpenGL, ich mach da einfach nicht mehr mit. Ich hab keinen Bock mehr. Ich hab einfach schon zu viel Geld für meinen Rechner rausgeworfen.


----------



## IXS (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 28.06.2006 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die immer langsamer werdende Hardware-Spirale...



Langsamer. Auf jeden Fall. Aber breiter gefächert, was den Anschein einer schneller drehenden Hardware-Spirale hat.
Bestes Beispiel "PHYSX". Wer es unbedingt kaufen will, kann das tun. 
Brauchen? Kein selbst so enthusiastischer PC Spieler brauch eine PHYSX Karte, sondern in erster Linie eine schnellere Grafik-Lösung.
Genauso kann man seinen "neuen" PC auf eigene Bedürfnisse anpassen, wie es früher nicht ging.
Der Eine optimiert seinen Rechner auf "Silent", der Andere haut 7 Lüfter und 8 Röhren in seinen "Modding"- und/oder "Overclocking" -PC.
Wer einen Rechner zum Filme-Bearbeiten braucht, holt sich einen Dual Core Office PC und wer gerne spielt, dem reicht ein single Kern 3GHz Prozessor und die SLI Grafik-Lösung bringt alle Details auf den Bildschirm....

usw...


----------



## Jared (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*



			
				IXS am 29.06.2006 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 28.06.2006 21:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöner kann mans fast nicht sagen. 
Ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## collysucker (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

Finde ich gut, den dadurch wird die Generation dafür günstiger. Somit kann man ne Menge sparen.


----------



## Hannibal89 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die immer schneller anziehende Hardware-Spirale…*

Also um mal ganz ehrlich zu sein, es is bisher kein titel rausgekommen, wo ich dachte ahc mist der läuft der nicht auf der niedrigsten einstellung, der is mir aber so wichtig, ich brauche einen neuen Rechner...... wär 1 Monat nach Garantieablauf nicht mein Mainboard verbrannt ( der stecker vom Netzteil is komplett mit dem Sockel dafür verschmolzen und ich hab keine ahnung wieso, wahrscheinlich weil die garantie abgelaufen ist^^)  dann hätte ich jetzt immer noch nen XP 2100+ und ne G4 4800......  deswegen war ich ganz froh das diese Spirale die Preise so gedrückt hat und ich für die Hälfte des Preises von meinem Rechner nen XP 2800+ und ne G6 6600 GT bekommen hab. Genauso wars mit meinem ersten DVD-Brenner, kaput gegangen auf garantie wollte ich nen neuen haben, ging nicht 100€ zurück gekriegt und für nen fuffi nen Duallayerbrenner gekauft....


----------

